# wont stay running!



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have an older craftsam mower. it will start up, runnbeutifal idle or full throttle , then it will start sputtering and coughind and die. i have replaced the air filter and coil, and have made sure its not a vapor lock. any ideas?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It might just need a good carb cleaning, and the fuel filter might seem fine but it could have water, and trash in it restricting the fuel.


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Fuel filter has been replaced and carb has been saoked twice. I alsoplugged the sylinoid hole on the bottom of the carb to make sure that wasnt restricting my flow.


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Might help if you tell us what engine.


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Im sorry, its a 15.5 hp briggs and stratton single cylinder horazontal.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If its an L-head is the fuel tank under the dash? If so either way it should be gravity feed to the carb. The one I had there was a big shard of loose plastic (from the factory) that was settled over the fuel outlet hole in the tank that was shutting the fuel flow off. I had to remove the tank to get it out I blew out all the lines while I had it off, and the problem went away. I think when they made the tank they didnt pay attention to the fact off the extra plastic material still in the tank. Yours may not be plastic in the tank but its a good place to start checking for fuel restriction. Also check the crankcase breather assembly that tube that goes to the carb sometimes works its way loose.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Since you mentioned its older, id replace the fuel line as well - rubber doesnt last forever, itll eventually degrade.

Is it a stock type fuel filter? I bot some carb type fuel filters ( for automobiles) on clearance - i had all kinds of running issues - fuel would barely flow thru the filter - i dont use those anymore.

One rare ocassion i had the fuel tank drain piece actually crush flat when i tightened the hose too much - after a ton of searching i found it - to solve the issue i used a small piece of copper pipe ( real small ) from my pop's workshop and pushed it inside to keep it from collapsing - just enough inside the tank ( not too far in or gas wont siphon out).


----------

